

Two web comics illustrating the real difference between Android & iPhone users - jsjohnst
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/5303859437/

======
theDoug
Illustrating a 'real' difference via a comic is fairly unlikely, especially
when it's the same lopsided and generalized views that have been trotted out
before this point.

Android users are portrayed as consumers who eventually join open source
collectives to build an app (stereotype: they begin as consumers and become
producers!).

iPhone users are portrayed as fart-app loving consumers who complain that apps
are 99 cents, and then rely on OS crackers to 'stick it to the man' to avoid
paying said 99 cents.

Reality: Android users and iPhone users enjoy using cellular 'smart' phones!
Beyond that there's probably no point in attempting to group or generalize
them.

